# Frosting Sleeves



## katchef (Mar 7, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what a frosting sleeve is, how to make and apply to a cake?


----------



## auzzi (Dec 13, 2004)

I have heard of a commercial frosting product referred to as a Frosting sleeve. It would appear to be a disposable piping bag - probably made from plastic. Disposable bags are available from catering/cake decorating suppliers.

You can make your own from parchment or waxed paper.

Check these sites for instructions:

Making a Waxed Paper Piping Bag and Using a Piping Bag
http://thepartyworks.com/article_inf...rticles_id/590

Parchment Cones
http://www.baking911.com/decorating/...tcones_pg2.htm


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

When looking for a piping and or pastry bag, what is the best type to look for.


----------



## katchef (Mar 7, 2006)

Thank you very much! After some investigation, I found acetate and used that. It works wonderful!!!!!!!


----------



## katchef (Mar 7, 2006)

I have used disposable bags as well as reusable. I put the resuable in the dishwasher for washing/sanitizing and they are much cheaper than using disposable. People I know have reused the disposable, but this is not sanitary and could cause problems with contamination. They are convenient when fixing a cake upon delivery or finishing it, but please throw away after using once.


----------

